# Pill Cam or Endo/Colonoscopy?



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Going in, in July for a endo/colonoscopy. Wouldn't a pill cam do the work of both of these tests? Wouldn't the pill cam be better?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I googled and the did release a cam that can see at least a fair amount of the colon, but typically the original pill cam only sees the small intestine, and they usually use it only if they couldn't see anything in the endo/colonoscopy.

The main thing is if they see anything they will have to do a follow up scope to take biopsies and I don't know how widely the newer cam that can last long enough to image the colon (or how much of the colon it really gets) is available as it seems pretty new.

There is something called microscopic colitiis they can only diagnose with biopsies from the colon so if you tend to diarrhea you may want the biopsies from the get go.

Also if they see polyps that need to be removed they have to do the regular colonoscopy as well. (which tend to form around age 50 so not as important if you are 20).

A lot depends on what your symptoms are and what they need to rule in and rule out, they are not interchangeable in every way.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Kathleen. It's very helpful. I also asked in the Reddit IBS subreddit and got some useful answers, in case anyone wants to hear more on the topic.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ibs/comments/294u9m


----------

